# UK Citizens applying for Residency Before / After Brexit 31/12/20



## Rich Freeman (Oct 28, 2020)

Hello, I am a British citizen looking to buy land and live in Portugal.
I was there in August and managed to obtain a _Numero de Indentificacao Fiscal_ (NIF)
I was under the impression that as long as i have an NIF before the 31st December, then the process for obtaining residency (Certificado de Registo) would be the same as before Brexit.
But from what im seeing on the UK Gov website, it seems to be suggesting that i must have the Certificado de Registo BEFORE 31st December also.

I didnt plan to return to Portugal until Spring, but i could potentially come over late November/December to apply for residency if this is going to make life a lot easier for me. 

Could anyone give any advice and say if it is indeed necessary for British nationals to apply for residency BEFORE 31st Dec, and if you don't have it before this deadline, how will the process be complicated?

From the UK Gov website i understand that to apply for Certificado de Registo you need a proof of address & proof of income or means to support yourself.

As i have not yet purchased a property, what kind of proof of address is acceptable?
I have friends living there who i will likely be staying with while i am searching for property to buy. Will i be able to put forward a friends address for this purpose? and if so, what kind of proof can i provide them with?
If not, can i give a hotel invoice? If not, what other options do i have? 

As for providing proof of income or means to support myself, would a bank statement of a savings account with sufficient funds be acceptable for this? If so, what kind of amount is likely to be acceptable? Or will they want to see evidence of money coming into the account regularly and know that i will have a means of income while living in Portugal? (i ask because i will be looking to support myself from savings upon arrival and setting up a new business over there.)

Alot of questions i know, but any and all help will be greatly appreciated! Im sure a lot of others have similar questions to me right now. Thanks in advance


----------



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

Let me know what you find out as we also have our NIFs - although I've no idea currently what they are or where they are - but they will be somewhere!!


----------



## FrankHugh (Jul 17, 2020)

Is it possible to apply for a NIF if outside of Portugal currently? Not looking to fly from Canada multiple times if I could do so things from over here. I’m a UK citizen who as lived in Canada for the past 20 years


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

Yes, it is possible but you need to work through a fiscal representative (like for instance Eurofinesco). As you are non resident in Europe you have to have a fiscal representative. We did the same when we were still living in Hong Kong. They will handle the paperwork and provide you with the NIF.


----------



## freebil (Aug 19, 2016)

We live in the Azores. Some months ago, the Portuguese government sent us a letter (a standard letter sent to all British expats) stating that as long as we had residency in Portugal (in other words, a certificate of residency), all the benefits due to us when the UK was a member of the EU, would remain uninterrupted. But I do believe that you need your residency certificate and IMPORTANT, you need to be registered on the health system.


----------

